# T-Shirt design competition advice



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

I am starting up a t-shirt site and as part of the launch I want to introduce a design competition, but would like some advice from people more experienced people.

The idea is this:


People sumbit design ideas that go up for vote.
The top two designs then get made into t-shirts to be sold for a period of time.
The t-shirt that makes the most sales gets to keep a percentage of the profits made.
I'm starting up small so don't have the funds to give an up front free which is why I'm giving a percentage of profits instead.

I would like some advice on this model whether people think it could work. 

Do you think a percentage of profits and the competition aspect would be enough to entice people if there is no up front cash payment?


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

how will the designer know how many shirt has been sold?


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Very few will be willing to participate in your competition when there are companies like Threadless around.

The top two designs get made into shirts but only the one that sales the most makes any profit. Then what's the point of being the other winner?

I'm assuming this is your way to get good designs without paying the cost but I doubt it'll work out as planned.

You need to be able to drive a lot of traffic to be able to have a competition site and also convince artists to submit their work to YOUR competition rather than others with greater rewards.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

NigelT said:


> I am starting up a t-shirt site and as part of the launch I want to introduce a design competition, but would like some advice from people more experienced people.
> 
> The idea is this:
> 
> ...


It could work, but you'll need to offer something to the 2nd place winner as well.

There are a lot of design competition sites out there. Most offer a guaranteed payment, so that's where the more talented artists go. 

You could look at a model like Teefury where there is no competition and artist are paid based on the number of shirts sold of their design. They have a new shirt each day, but you wouldn't have to.


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I agree with the need to offer something to second place. That was one of my concerns, we would have to give something up front but don't have the funds.

The main idea of the competition is to get people interacting with the brand. Our t-shirts will come in sets where each set has a common theme that links the t-shirts together.

We want to give people the chance to create a new set and contribute to the brand. Looking at it now I think we may have it backwards. We would need to establish the brand first, then do a competition like this so the concept is more apparent and we would have (hopefully) built a following.

I would then lay out the competition like this:


People can submit designs that go for voting.
The best two are made into t-shirts.
Both winners would get an up front prize.
The t-shirt that sells the most would then get a percentage of profits (something like 30-70 in their favour)
We would give sale figure on a weekly/bi-weekly basis. We have a zen cart store set up so would know the exact figures.

Most of the feedback I have got mention guaranteed fee. It may be in our interest to delay this until we are in a positon to give money up front. By that time we would also have a following and it would be easier to pitch.

In any case, what do you think of the idea now both would get something?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Looking at it now I think we may have it backwards. We would need to establish the brand first, then do a competition like this so the concept is more apparent and we would have (hopefully) built a following


Sounds like you hit the nail on the head. Getting people interested in your brand on its own would be the first step.


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes things become apparent when you tell someone on the outside of your group.

I think it could work, but it would be a lot easier when we've proven the concept of our brand and have a following.

In terms of incentive, want are your thoughts on offering a combination of up front payment and a share of profits?


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

NigelT said:


> In terms of incentive, want are your thoughts on offering a combination of up front payment and a share of profits?


Sound like a good idea. For the artist and especially for the site owner because the artist will be marketing the link to his t-shirt on your site to try and earn more money. It's always good to have other people doing your marketing for you.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

contact jud of shirtfight.com. he just quit his plan of competition site. (he also asked same kind a Q long time ago..in feb, march..i have read it somewhere). I did watch IATT's this tv episode.
I Am The Trend: IATT TV LIVE EP. 5

Thanks,


----------



## Devric (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey im actually doing that type of site and got 2 web developer in the team, but with just that idea alone, isnt gonna panerate the market especially when u have zazzle and threadless around, though they are both targarting different market... 

Im in *sydney*, and a UTS student, so if you are a *.net, ajax* developers that are interested to create this platform, and you are in sydney, *join me!!* please contact me at [email protected] , along with samples of your past work or just a resume.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ye, I think you have it the right way round now, get the fanbase and then keep them happy with a competition...a model where the winner gets a cut of profits will, as said by AeresClothing, get the winners to go on their own marketing spree as they have a vested interest..


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

trytobecool said:


> contact jud of shirtfight.com. he just quit his plan of competition site. (he also asked same kind a Q long time ago..in feb, march..i have read it somewhere). I did watch IATT's this tv episode.
> I Am The Trend: IATT TV LIVE EP. 5
> 
> Thanks,


Im a pretty good friend of Jud's from shirtfight.com and I know for a fact that these guys did a ton of research and had a good amount of capital to get started, but the t-shirt competition arena seems to be pretty difficult right now. As mentioned above Jud talks a bit about this when we interviewed him, check it out if you havent already.


From my opinion i really think designers need to "trust" the site and competition, i think it is overlooked sometimes that if the designer does a shirt that does not get picked the basically did a bunch of work for free and of course no one really wants to work for free. I would say build up your brand, build up trust in your brand, and the competition could work, just be ready for a long and difficult road!

PS i am sure if you contacted Jud from shirtfight.com personally he would answer any questions you may have, he is a really good dude!


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

IAMTHETREND said:


> Im a pretty good friend of Jud's from shirtfight.com and I know for a fact that these guys did a ton of research and had a good amount of capital to get started, but the t-shirt competition arena seems to be pretty difficult right now. As mentioned above Jud talks a bit about this when we interviewed him, check it out if you havent already.
> 
> 
> From my opinion i really think designers need to "trust" the site and competition, i think it is overlooked sometimes that if the designer does a shirt that does not get picked the basically did a bunch of work for free and of course no one really wants to work for free. I would say build up your brand, build up trust in your brand, and the competition could work, just be ready for a long and difficult road!
> ...


I agree with everything you have said & i have seen jud(on t-shirtforum for suggestions and how to be unique by targeting designs' competition at some point) & truelly eventhough he got that unique idea, its flop show.

->btw, i personally love that guy & his site. i did watch that episode of IIT & he got emotional(lil bit) when he said "designers are not buyers". I agree with him mostly...
interview link...
[media]http://vimeo.com/6638168[/media]


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

What would make any artist use your site?

Really, stop and think about it. You aren't offering money up front, which many competitions do, and they shell out a lot of money. All you are offering is a percentage of the profits. Why would any self respecting artist go with you?

I think everyone at one time has marveled at the threadless business model but you have to face it there is a lot of competition out there and you are going to have to do a lot better then a percentage of profits to win over the hearts of quality artists.


----------

